
Bodycam video leads to dropped charges for local men accused of resisting arrest - MilnerRoute
https://www.eastbaytimes.com/2020/06/20/days-after-officer-body-cam-video-was-publicized-contra-costa-da-drops-charges-against-richmond-men-accused-of-resisting-arrest/
======
hirundo
Somebody please build coptube.com, where each bodycam is a channel, broadcast
after after some fixed delay, e.g. eight hours, with civilian faces and
license plates auto-blurred. Aggregate public votes for things like
unnecessary-use-of-force, random-acts-of-kindness, cowardice, heroism,
conflict escalation, de-escalation, etc. Have leader boards for each category,
and for combined positive and negative cop behaviors, with user funded prizes
for positive leaders or outstanding acts.

Then there's just the tiny political problem of getting police departments and
unions to sign up. Now, while cities around the country are reinventing their
police, is a particularly good time for that. With just one metropolitan
department on board, like Minneapolis, Seattle or Atlanta, it could be a
viable service.

~~~
schwap
It's not that simple. Hypothetically, I beat my wife. The neighbors call the
police. Now I can find out what my wife may have told the police in
confidence.

~~~
eesmith
View this through the "defund" movement.

What information is she giving the police in confidence, and why?

Why did the neighbors call the police, rather than a 911 service which can
dispatch a perhaps more appropriate response?

What training do the police have on handling domestic violence? Why not send a
counselor, who doesn't carry a gun?

What is the long-term goal - stop this specific act, or stop the long-term
domestic abuse? Are the police also able to handle the latter?

Why is your wife staying with you? Is there an economic or emotional
dependency which can be better addressed by, eg, a stronger social safety net
and spousal abuse shelters? Is there a social stigma against her leaving? Is
there social pressure for you to beat her?

Bodycams don't solve the problem of a thoroughly corrupt police system. Max
Headroom's dystopia was optimistic.

